# IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 10888



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CROSSPOSTED.

Kathi "DONT DUMP THAT DOG!"
Date: Oct 30, 2008 8:06 PM


URGENT!
OK TO CROSSPOST 
IF YOU WANT TO RESCUE AN URGENT DOG AFTER THE SHELTER IS CLOSED CALL THE RESCUE HOTLINE 972-721-3597 
The two dates that appear (eg. 5/31..6/6) are the arrival date..the adoption date The animals can be euthanized after close of business on their adoption date
Space permitting they are kept longer
Irving Shelter Tel 972-721-2256 OR 972-721-2251
IRVING SHELTER HOURS: M-F 12:00pm to 7m....Sat 12:00pm to 6m...Sun clsd
Russell Posch 
Shelter Walker 
FOR RESCUE GROUPS ONLY -214-529-2920
FOR PULL AND TRANS HELP CONTACT JOIE
Why Should They Have Lived... and Died

NEED RESCUE TO PULL CONTACT GINGER BARNES EMAIL [email protected]
CAGE 1 "Rose" 10888)..fem..GSD..29/30 - 48 lbs friendly..owner surrender..7 puppies









[Sorry guys but I had to remove the pup pictures they are for sure mixes, but cute as a bugs ear]


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

So sad. What are people thinking??


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

such big eyes on that pup,and mom looks so sad. although ,she has a darn good reason to look sad,poor thing.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Poor babies! I feel so bad for all of them.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

If anyone want me to pull I can. I can't temp test as it is too far, but I can cut out a block of time to pull if needed.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone know whatever happened with this one and babies?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12271194

10888 Rose 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 10888 
City of Irving Texas, Irving, TX 

Available Now


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The puppies are not listed!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 108*

Last I heard 2 of the pups were adopted, it could be possible the others were adopted too. Please don't let this mom die now!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 108*

11-6-08 Update:

CAGE 1 "Rose" 10888)..fem..GSD..29/30 - 48 lbs friendly..owner surrender..5 puppies left!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 108*








I am about 40 miles away from Irving. Is there anything anyone wants or needs me to do to help her?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 108*

anyone?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: IRVING, TX Mom with Babies - CAGE 1 "Rose" 108*

My offer still stands to help pull if there is anyone interested. She needs out soon.


----------

